# Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle



## Nosferatu05 (25. Februar 2020)

*Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Inzwischen bin ich etwas schlauer was das Thema angeht und ein recht neuer PC mit Restbeständen aus alten Geräten ist dauerhaft im Betrieb.
Nachdem ich das Fractal Design Meshify S2, Corsair Crystal 280X, sowie das Corsair Carbide Air 740 zum anfassen hier hatte, 
entschied ich mich am Ende für  folgendes Gehäuse Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design.

Dieses Gehäuse hat alles was ich mir wünsche und ist qualitativ auf hohem Niveau.
Das, obwohl mein Wunsch immer schon ein Aufbau im Corsair Carbide war.

*Zur verbauten Hardware:*

Cpu: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €'*'292,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ab €'*'284,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR) ab €'*'225,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
GPU (eventuell kann ich die bald als Oldtimer anmelden?): Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
SSD (neue Hauptplatte für Windows): https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-970-evo-plus-500gb-mz-v7s500bw-a1972733.html
SSD (alte Hauptplatte, jetzt für Anwendungen und Spiele): https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-860-evo-500gb-mz-76e500b-a1756904.html​Datengrab 1: https://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-caviar-green-2tb-wd20ears-a486924.html
Datengrab 2: https://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-lp-5900-12-1-5tb-st31500541as-a425130.html
NT: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-11-750w-atx-2-4-bn283-a1753718.html
Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-rii...remium-edition-cl-f057-pl14sw-a-a1649660.html

*
Nun zu meinem Plan / der Vorgehensweise:*

Ich möchte als erstes lediglich die CPU in einem vollständigem Setup laufen lassen,
bis sich Nvidia und AMD dazu entschlossen haben, GPUs auf den Markt zu bringen, 
für die es sich, aus meiner Sicht aus auch lohnt, tief in die Tasche zu greifen. Dann auch gerne!
Ausserdem würde ich gerne die Thermaltake-Lüfter weiter benutzen. ​Ohne blingbling geht halt nicht​Für die Pumpe habe ich mich in erster Linie entschieden um als Anfänger ablesbare Daten zu haben. 
Auch um mich damit einfacher beschäftigen zu können. So hoffe ich jedenfalls.
*Anmerkung vor der Steinigung*:
Sicherlich würde sich das bei meiner aktuellen Karte schon seeeehr lange lohnen , aber wie das halt so im Leben ist. 
Man sitzt davor und konnte sich den Leistungsanstieg zur alten Kartengeneration nicht schön reden 
und ein Auslaufmodell für trotzdem viel Geld sollte es dann auch nicht sein. 

Der jetzige PC soll mich mindestens genau so lange glücklich machen wie der alte und wenn ich schon was neues versuche, 
dann gnadenlos bis zum Ende vernünftig und nach meiner Vorstellung von *"schön"*

*Somit kommen wir zur Hardware und Schritt 1:*
(für die ich mich entschlossen habe, um den Teil 1 meines Praktikums zu absolvieren)

CPU Block: https://geizhals.de/ek-water-blocks...og-strix-x570-e-d-rgb-monoblock-a2189662.html
Radiator (bin mir unsicher): https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-x-series-xr5-280mm-cx-9031002-ww-a2066905.html
oder : https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-280mm-35276-14169-a768765.html
oder: https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-280mm-35484-14197-a1028501.html
Pumpe: https://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-d5-next-41118-a1903234.html
Ausgleichsbehälter komme ich absolut nicht weiter. 
PETG HardTubes 
Fittings
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist

*Planung Schritt 2:
*(Teil 2 des Praktikums)
Steht und fällt mit dem gelingen von Schritt 1.

GPU: ???
DistroPlate: https://geizhals.de/phanteks-glacier-d140-distro-plate-verteilerplatte-ph-d140-01-a2138672.html
Radiator: passend zu oben als 420er
PETG HardTubes 
Fittings
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist
​*Planung Schritt 3:*

Ab hier würde ich die Tubes gegen verchromte tauschen da ich dann vom eigentlichen Build passende Schablonen hätte.
 CableMod


Jetzt war es das erst einmal. Ich würde sehr gerne Meinungen und Vorschläge bekommen wie ich das 
- hier und da - vielleicht besser machen könnte/sollte.
Mehr als lesen, lesen, lesen kann ich auch nicht. 
Mir fehlt die Praxis und in der bin ich aus Erfahrung wesentlich besser als in der Theorie. 
Irgendwo muss man halt anfangen.



*Einkaufsliste:*
= (zu spät. Bestellt)
=(nicht bestellt)

AGB:

1. Heatkiller Tube 150 D5 
2. Option - alternatives MultiPort Oberteil 
3. Option - alle Streben in Alu 
4. Heatkiller Tube 140mm Fan Adapter 
5. Heatkiller Tube Basic Mounting Kit 

Radiatoren:

1. Corsair XR5 420 Radiator 
2. Corsair XR5 280 Radiator 

Pumpe:

1. AquaComputer D5 Next 

CPU Kühler:

EK-Quantum Momentum 

GPU Kühler:

noch unbekannt 

DistroPlate:

Phanteks Glacier D140 

Fittings:

13x Barrow Anschluss gerade 14mm silver nickel 
1x Barrow G1/4 Kugelhahn silver nickel 
2x Barrow G1/4 Verschlussschraube ultra dünn silver nickel 
1x Barrow Doppelnippel silver nickel 

Rohre:

10x Bykski PMMA Rohr 14/10 

Zubehör:

1x ATX 24-Pin Jumper Plug 
1x Silikonschnur 10mm - 100cm 
1x Barrow Hardtube Bending Kit 
1x Tilswall regelbare Heißluftpistole
1x AquaComputer Double Protect Ultra 5L 
1x Füllflasche 
1x Hardtube Anspitzer


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zum aufrÃ¼sten fÃ¼r kommende Hardware - GroÃŸbaustelle*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> CPU Block: EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Momentum ROG Strix X570-E D-RGB Monoblock ab €' '144,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Jeder wie er will, auch wenn die extra Spannungswandlerkühlung unnötig ist.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Radiator (bin mir unsicher): Corsair Hydro X Series XR5 280mm ab €' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ist baugleich zu den HwLabs Ls: Black Ice NEMESIS LS280 OEM Builder Edition - Black
Dazu sollte man beachten, dass bei vielen Gehäusen der obere Radiator bzw. dessen Lüfter über dem obersten Teil des Mainbaords liegen, das erschwert das Kabelmangement und kann zu Konflikten mit Ram und Spannunswandlerkühlern (ok, fällt bei dir weg) führen.  


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Pumpe: Aqua Computer D5 Next ab €' '118,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Kann man machen.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ausgleichsbehälter komme ich absolut nicht weiter.


Heatkillertube, alternativ Aqualis.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> PETG HardTubes


Kann man machen, ich würde eher auf Acryl setzen, aber wie du willst. Wichtig ist da die Größe.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Fittings


Barrow, Barrow und nochmals Barrow. 
So sehe ich es zumindest, man kann natürlich auch von anderen Anbietern Fittinge nehmen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist man mit Barrow am besten beraten.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> *Planung Schritt 2:
> *
> 
> DistroPlate: Phanteks Glacier D140 Distro-Plate ab €' '99,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Wurde hier schon verbaut: Viking30ks kleine oder große Höllenmaschine ^^ Erfolgreich abgeschlossen


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Radiator: passend zu oben als 420er


Warum nicht gleich mitnehmen, Fläche kann man nie genug haben und schlecht werden Radiatoren auch nicht.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ab hier würde ich die Tubes gegen verchromte tauschen da ich dann vom eigentlichen Build passende Schablonen hätte.
> CableMod


Verchromte sind derzeit etwas rar am Wakü markt, gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in 13mm bei Alphacool, da hättest du dann Probleme mit den vorgeschlagenen Barrowfittingen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Hallo Sinusspass. 
 Danke für deine Meinung dazu.



> das erschwert das Kabelmangement​


Gut zu wissen. 


> Heatkillertube, alternativ Aqualis.​


Darf ich fragen warum du diese Empfiehlst? Bei der Aqualis weiß ich, das sie auch im Webshop von AquaComputer vertrieben wird. 
Allerdings muss man noch einiges dazu kaufen um die Pumpe unter den Ausgleichsbehälter zu montieren. Wäre bei der Heatkillertube wohl ähnlich? 
Die gefällt mir optisch ehrlich gesagt noch besser. Von der Füllmenge basierend auf den Komplettaufbau aber schon die größte nehmen, richtig?


> Kann man machen, ich würde eher auf Acryl setzen, aber wie du willst.​


Ich habe mich gegen Acryl entschieden, weil die Verarbeitung leichter ist und ich später die Rohre sowieso austauschen möchte. 
Ich brauche sie wie geschrieben nur als Grundriss um mit teuren verchromten Rohren nicht zu viel Lehrgeld zahlen zu müssen.


> Wichtig ist da die Größe.​


13/10 hatte ich fest geplant um die Fittings hinterher nicht bei den verchromten neu kaufen zu müssen. 
Warum spielt die größe denn eine Rolle? Ich konnte so nichts finden.


> Wurde hier schon verbaut: ​Viking30ks kleine oder große Höllenmaschine ^^ Erfolgreich abgeschlossen


gefällt mir sehr gut


> Warum nicht gleich mitnehmen​


Einfach weil ich denke das ich mit dem "kleinen" Kreislauf vorerst genug zu tun habe
und mir irgendwie vorgenommen habe das erst zu erweitern wenn es läuft und die neue GPU da ist.


> Verchromte sind derzeit etwas rar am Wakü markt, gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in 13mm bei Alphacool,
> da hättest du dann Probleme mit den vorgeschlagenen Barrowfittingen.​


Sehr sehr schade. Die gefallen mir ganz gut. Passen dann aber wirklich nicht.
Ich dachte vorher nur an diese speziellen von Alphacool, Alphacool Eiszapfen Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 13/10mm ab €' '24,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
weil die wohl bombe halten. Aber der Preis ist auch ne Bombe 
und daher wäre ich nicht böse, alternativen zu haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du diese Empfiehlst? Bei der Aqualis weiß ich, das sie auch im Webshop von AquaComputer vertrieben wird.
> Allerdings muss man noch einiges dazu kaufen um die Pumpe unter den Ausgleichsbehälter zu montieren. Wäre bei der Heatkillertube wohl ähnlich?
> Die gefällt mir optisch ehrlich gesagt noch besser. Von der Füllmenge basierend auf den Komplettaufbau aber schon die größte nehmen, richtig?


Beide Agbs sind aus Borosilikatglas statt Acryl/Plexi. Das sieht nicht nur besser aus, sondern lässt sich auch leichter verarbeiten.
Den Heatkillertube gibt es direkt als D5 Version, im Prinzip ist es egal, welche Größe man da nimmt, die Füllmenge macht nur beim Befüllen einen Unterschied. Und bei der Optik


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Warum spielt die größe denn eine Rolle? Ich konnte so nichts finden.


An sich nur wegen den verfügbaren Fittingen, sonst ist es egal. 13/10 ist abseits von Alphacool eher ungewöhnlich.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schade. Die gefallen mir ganz gut. Passen dann aber wirklich nicht.
> Ich dachte vorher nur an diese speziellen von Alphacool, Alphacool Eiszapfen Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 13/10mm ab €'*'24,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> weil die wohl bombe halten. Aber der Preis ist auch ne Bombe
> und daher wäre ich nicht böse, alternativen zu haben.


Der Preis ist eigentlich sehr gut für 6 Anschlüsse.
Wobei die nicht so geil sind, ich habe sie zu meinen Waküanfängen mal verwendet und fand sich nicht so geil. Man muss eben sehr genau arbeiten, wenn das Rohr nicht perfekt mittig sitzt und damit seitliche mechanische Spannung anliegt, sind sie ziemlich schwer dicht zu bekommen bzw. man muss sie ordentlich anknallen. Auch sonst sind sie nicht so geil, aber es führt durch das Format eben nichts dran vorbei.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zum aufrÃ¼sten fÃ¼r kommende Hardware - GroÃŸbaustelle*

Du bist ja echt fix.



> Den Heatkillertube gibt es direkt als D5 Version, im Prinzip ist es egal,
> welche Größe man da nimmt, die Füllmenge macht nur beim Befüllen einen Unterschied. Und bei der Optik​


Dann würde ich klein oder mittel nehmen, weil ja später auch eine DistroPlate dran soll.


> 13/10 ist abseits von Alphacool eher ungewöhnlich.​


Das wusste ich nicht einmal. Nun geht die Ungewissheit los. Ich mag mich ungern auf etwas festnageln.
Habe soeben nachgeforscht (weil 14/10 war ja nie meine Suche) und fand zuerst Chrome Tubes von XSPC. Kaum noch verfügbar. Überzogene Preise.
Aber siehe da: Barrow PETG Tubes and Hoses for PC watercooling
somit kann ich deine empfohlenen Fittings nutzen und habe auch noch passende verchromte Rohe am Ende. 
Einziger Kompromiss dabei. Ich wollte gebogene Rohre haben und mir dazu ja die aus PETG passend biegen und die durch die vorgebogenen verchromten ersetzen. 
Das müsste ich dann umplanen und mit Fittings und Adaptern von vornherein nutzen.

Also entweder Alphacool komplett in 13/10, dann aber auch mit gebogenen Tubes.
oder
sowas wie von Barrow mit mehr Fittings etc, dafür scheinbar offener wegen 14/10.


> Der Preis ist eigentlich sehr gut für 6 Anschlüsse.
> Wobei die nicht so geil sind​


Da muss ich nach der Erfahrung von Usern wie dir entscheiden und das einfach so glauben.
Genau deswegen ist mir das auch so wichtig das vorher zu klären.
Billig ist das ganze halt nicht und wenn man erst einmal anfängt und am Ende merkt es ist murks, kann man von vorne anfangen. 
Das gute ist nur, ich gehe sowieso davon aus, das nicht alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Beim Heatkillertube sollte es schon der mittelgroße werden, beim kleinen hat man Probleme mit manchen Halterungen( vor allem die Lüfterhalterung). Je nachdem, wie du ihn am Ende verbauen willst, könnte das ein Problem werden.

Die Barrows haben bei sehr hartem Tubing (Metall/Borosilikatglas) eine Schwäche: Der untere Teil ist ziemlich groß und hat bereits mehrere Dichtringe. Selbst ohne Überwurfmutter hat man da kaum Spiel, um das Roh zu bewegen und ins zweite Fitting zu bekommen, wenn das Rohr nicht selbst etwas flexibel ist. Das kann man aber umgehen, indem man das Rohr etwas kürzer abschneidet, sodass es im fertig verbauten Zustand nicht bis zum Ende im Fitting drin ist. Dann kann man das Fitting mit dem Rohr drin ins Gewinde schrauben und es ist trotzdem dicht, weil zumindest einer der internen Dichtringe und der Dichtring unter der Überwurfmutter noch halten. 
Für derartige Tubes sind die Thermaltake Pacific C Pro eigentlich die idealen Fittings, kosten aber doppelt so viel und es gibt sie nur als 16mm, womit sie auch wieder ausfallen.

Vorgebogene verchromte Rohre gibt es wohl bei Aliexpress, da dauert es nur etwas länger, aber der Schritt ist ja sowieso für später geplant.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*



> Beim Heatkillertube sollte es schon der mittelgroße werden​


wird gemacht 


> Je nachdem, wie du ihn am Ende verbauen willst, könnte das ein Problem werden​


null Plan bis jetzt 


> Vorgebogene verchromte Rohre gibt es wohl bei Aliexpress​


Gibt es die denn auch in 16? 
Zufällig einen link der mich auf die richtige Spur bringt?
Genau deswegen muss ich vor der Bestellung von Kunststoffröhren wissen, wie dick am Ende die verchromten sind.
Keine Lust dann neue Fittings kaufen zu müssen.

Edit: Bin selbst fündig geworden. 
Jetzt benötige ich nur noch die passende Menge an Fittings und was da sonst zu gebraucht wird.
Ist natürlich schwierig wenn man gar nicht weiß, was wo hin kann und wie es als ganzes betrachtet aussehen soll.
Ich versuche mich einmal an einer Skizze


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Du hast genug Zeit, du kannst auch ruhig nachbestellen, wenn es zu wenige sind. Im Voraus ist es manchmal etwas schwierig, ich habe mir dafür angewöhnt, immer Fittinge und 90° Adapter zu nehmen. Die Anzahl der Fittinge ist ja durch die Anzahl der Verbindungen fest, 90° kann man sich dann im Kopf zurechtdenken. Nach einer Weile ist Fittingrechnen dann nur ne Nebensache.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Wenn das keinen Kopf zerbricht muss man das schon häufiger gemacht haben.
In meinem Fall komme ich nicht auf einen vernüntigen Kreislauf.
In der ersten Phase ist das ja noch relativ einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kompliziert wird das für mich aber erst, wenn da die GPU, Destro und 2. Radiator eingebaut sind.
Falls das ok für dich ist, könntest du mir vielleicht kurz mit linien einen optimalen Kreislauf einzeichnen?
Der AGB hätte mit dem optionalen Umbau neben den unteren, auch zusätzlich oben Anschlüsse was das ganze flexibler macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gerne die Grafikarte hochkant betreiben. 
Vor einiger Zeit hieß es noch das diese Riser Kabel sehr störanfällig sind? Ist das inzwischen anders?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Seit 2 Jahren im Schnitt 5 mal das Jahr komplett zerlegt.... und in der Freizeit stundenlang geplant, verworfen, neu geplant und noch lange nicht zufrieden... ja, ich glaube, ich habe etwas Erfahrung darin. Noch mehr aber darin, dass meine Ideen doch nicht gehen. Frust ohne Ende gehört dazu.


Ich bin zwar nicht allzu gut in Paint, aber man muss ja nur die grobe Führung erkennen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellenweise muss man Winkel nehmen, an anderen Stellen kann man Rohrbiegungen verwenden.
Der Plan ist, vom Agb zur Gpu zu gehen, dazu oben Winkel verwenden. Vertikal verbaut wird die Karte auch deutlich mehr Platz brauchen und die untere Hälfte des Boards komplett bedecken, dazu noch breiter sein und bis fast vor den Agb reichen, das macht aber nichts. Du musst dann beim Bau überlegen, wie genau du das Rohr machst, ohne selbst am Gehäuse rumgefummelt zu haben, ist das immer etwas scher, zudem weiß ich nicht genau, wie weit die Karte vorsteht. Das wirst du aber beim Bau selbst merken, dann ist es auch nicht schwer. 
Von da aus zur Distro, da wird wohl ein Winkel fällig werden, von der Distro zur Cpu und wieder zurück, dann über die volle Länge zum oberen Radiator.
Da wird es dann kompliziert, es ist schwer abzuschätzen, ob der vordere Radiator sich mit den Anschlüssen oben oder unten verbauen lässt. Ich habe hier die einfachste Lösung für oben eingezeichnet, auch wenn es wegen des geringen Platzes sehr schwierig wird. Nach unten müsste man eben einfach ein Rohr legen und dann wieder hoch zum Agb. Eigezeichnet habe ich aber die Version für Anschlüsse oben, da kannst du direkt wieder oben in den Agb, wenn du das kostenlose Multiportoberteil nimmst, sonst einfach die Linie weiterdenken bis an den unteren Anschluss. Für die Version mit Anschlüssen unten beim Frontradiator kannst du ja einfach hoch in die normalen Anschlüsse des Agb gehen.

Generell würde ich empfehlen, das Montagematerial für die Lüftermontage zu nehmen und den Agb einfach an den Frontradiator bzw. vorübergehend an die Lüfterlöcher zu schrauben, dazu brauchst du noch das Basic Mounting Kit, aber dann hat sich das auch erledigt.

Noch paar Worte zur Distro. Phanteks hat da ursprünglich vorgesehen, dass man Cpu und Gpu parallel anströmt, das ist aber Blödsinn, einfach weil es in der Praxis nur Nachteile bringt. Der serielle Aufbau, so wie von mir geplant, ist da sinnvoller.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Vielen Dank!
Im Einkaufswagen hatte ich auch schon genau diese Halterung für den AGB. Was mich dazu bringt, den großen Radiator gleich mit zu kaufen. Was ich ursprünglich vermeiden wollte. Aber was soll’s 

Dein Lösungsansatz ist super. Ich bin gar nicht auf so eine Verzweigung gekommen. Selbst wenn das nichts wird, so hat man zumindest einen Fahrplan und weiß in welche Richtung es geht. 

Für jetzt war es das erst mal.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ich werde oben mal eintragen was so an Bestellungen zusammen kommt um einen Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

@Sinusspass

Bei den Rohren und Fittings /auch wegen später) weiss ich nicht was ich nehmen soll. 14mm oder 16mm?
Die gibt es bei Aliexpress in den üblichen Durchmessern in Chrom. 
Weil dementsprechend würde ich die jetzt hier in Acryl auf PCOOL bestellen. Wüsste sonst nicht wo ich so gebündelt den Kram her bekomme.

14/16
Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
dann könnte ich ja auch die Thermaltake Anschlüsse nehmen die du genannt hast?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Das musst du entscheiden. 16mm ist doch etwas groß in normalen Gehäusen, gerade bei Messing, wo alles verdeckt wird, vielleicht doch etwas zu viel.
Das Blöde bei den Thermaltake Anschlüssen ist auch, dass sie doppelt so teuer wie die Barrows sind.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Das mit den Messingrohren war ja mein Gedanke zum Ende hin einzufügen. Vielleicht gefällt mir das mit Acryl aber auch so gut, das ich es nicht ändern möchte.
Ich wollte nur nicht doppelt und dreifach verschiedene Fittings kaufen weil wieder die Rohre untereinander nicht kompatibel sind. So wie s mit Alphacool der Fall wäre.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Du hast ja nicht so ein irrsinnig großes Case, bei dem begrenzten Platz wäre 16mm aber einfach etwas groß. Du kannst ja ruhig die Alphacool Fittings nehmen, die funktionieren auch, auch wenn sie manchmal etwas mehr "Zuwendung" brauchen.
Am Ende legt man sich auf eine Größe fest und gut ist. Hardtube im Gehäuse sieht auch mit dünnen Rohren ganz gut aus, wenn man paar unnötige Wege geht(ich sag nur Distroplates, Gehäusedurchführunge,...). Rein funktional ist man mit Schlauch sowieso am besten beraten, aber darum gehts ja nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, am Ende ist es dein System, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Stimmt. Es ist recht eng wenn da erst einmal alles drin ist. Du hast recht. 
Also 14/10 wie vorgesehen und dazu dann die von dir empfohlenen Barrow Anschlüsse.


----------



## Behzad (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Hast du dich schon fuer Radiatoren entschieden? Falls nein hier noch mein Senf 
Ich wuerde dir empfehlen duenne und die billigen Radiatoren holen. Die sind allemal gut genug und du kannst das Geld woanders investieren. Hier kannst du mal was nachlesen zu 280er Radiatoren Tests.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe schnell mal die im Test angesprochenen Radiatoren gesucht und dann viel mir auf der Test ist von 2010. Was eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, wären die Radiatoren nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Aber mit den Corsair gehe ich genau diesen Schritt und finde die Entscheidung gut.

Nochmal was zu den Fittings.

Ich brauche einen Ablaßhahn. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Hahn + 3er-Splitter + 2 weitere HardTubeFittings und das Teil wo am besten hin? Ich sehe die nie auf Bildern. Oder kann ich den auch mit male to male direkt an AGB schrauben?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Kannst du auch so machen. Doppelnippel an den Agb, T-Stück dran, an einen Ausgang Rohr, an den anderen mit noch einem Doppelnippel den Ablasshahn.
Wenn du die Variante mit Multiportdeckel beim Agb nimmst und mit dem Rohr oben rein gehst, kannst du den Ablasshahn auch mit einem Doppelnippel direkt an den freien Port des Agb schrauben.
Verschlussschraube nicht vergessen, dient der Sicherheit.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ich habe jetzt echt die ganze Zeit darüber nachgedacht und komme von den 16mm nicht mehr los. 
Wenn ich mir so die Bilder im Netz anschaue gefällt mir das durch die Bank besser. Ja die Geschmackssache.
Die Thermaltake Fittinge sind in Chrome aktuell nicht erhältlich. 
Was mich wieder zu denen von Alphacool bringt weil du sagtest das die von Barrow etwas fummelig sind.
Hast du die "negativen" Erfahrungen mit den alten oder den neuen gemacht?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Die Barrows sind deshalb so fummelig, weil sie so gut funktionieren. Sobald das Rohr irgendwie drin ist, sind sie dicht. 
Ich habe die alten Anschlüsse verwendet, die sind allein durch ihre Bauweise schon etwas unsicher.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Würde ich direkt auf Metallrohre gehen, würde ich 13mm und folglich die passenden Alphacool Fittings wählen. 
Die sitzen da perfekt und fest drin. Zumindest in Videos kam das so rüber.
Da trau ich mich aber für den ersten Versuch nicht dran und somit fällt das weg.
Bei 16mm hingegen stimme ich dir voll zu und die Rohre wären zu dick für das geplante. Zumindest was Metallrohre angeht sehe ich das genau so.
14mm wäre ein Kompromiss mit dem ich das eine (üben mit PETG) und das andere (austauschen durch Metallrohre) super kombinieren könnte.
Dafür spricht es mich optisch weniger an. 
Genau hier ist so ein Punkt wo ich im Zwiespalt stecke. Einerseits nicht alles in 16mm zu kaufen,
andererseits Lust drauf zu haben Metall zu verbauen. Was aber nur in 14mm Sinn macht.


Die Entscheidung kann mir keiner abnehmen. Die Vernunft sagt, ich sollte 14mm nehmen. Mit Barrow Fittings. Und dann erst einmal machen.

Frage1: 
Die Thermaltake als 16mm im Set sind ja echt günstig. Helfen mir nur nicht weiter. Wo gibt es vergleichbares in 14mm ohne nach China zu funken?

Frage 2: Kannst du einmal im ersten post auf die Einkaufsliste gucken ob ich an alles gedacht habe um den Kreislauf zu schließen?
Wichtig: Ich habe jetzt zunächst den 420er Radiator gekauft und schließe die CPU darüber an und das extra an Fittings ist nur für die kommende Erweiterung.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Da ich ja auch mal anfangen möchte, habe ich jetzt einfach mal so bestellt wie ich mir das gedacht habe.
Ich hoffe es fehlt am Ende nicht irgendein Kleinteil 
Was ist mit Sensoren? Braucht man sowas für den Anfang?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Manche würden sagen ja, ich sage, die 50€ für Sensor+Steuerung ist erstmal Geldverschwendung. Am Ende ist es wie mehr Radiatorfläche, schadet nicht zu haben, muss aber nicht sein. Ich komme  seit jeher ohne aus und mein System ist trotzdem (fast) unhörbar und bleibt sehr kalt. Man kann das Problem einfach mit mehr Radiatorfläche erschlagen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Guten morgen

Ok. Ich verzichte auch erst mal auf sowas. 
Muss aber noch gucken wie ich hier weiter mache wenn es ums einbauen geht.
Könnte mir vorstellen das als Projekt zu machen und den Fortschritt mit Bildern hier einzubauen.
Wäre das ok? Weil Fragen habe ich bestimmt auch noch viele dabei.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich etwas eine Woche noch warten muss bis alles hier ist. Allein deine Heatkiller Tube braucht schon etwas Zeit.
Ich bin aufgrund mangelnder Verfügbarkeit jetzt doch auf Acrylrohre gegangen.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Natürlich kannst du es dokumentieren, das machen einige hier im Tagebuch Unterforum.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall komme ich nicht auf einen vernüntigen Kreislauf.


Für mein Umbau habe ich mir Tage und Wochen den Kopf zerbrochen und immer wieder im Kopf durchgespielt und nochmals neu geplant. Denn das ganze sollte schon gut zur Geltung kommen und einfach nur Rohre verlegen hatte ich bereits verbaut. Es sollte daher diesmal wenn ich da ran gehe richtig gut und was besonders werden.

Habe mir auch zig Beispiele aus Youtube angeschaut um ggf.  mich noch mehr inspirieren zu lassen  und Beispiele zu sehen. Denn im Kopf kann man es nicht so gut vorstellen als wenn es irgendwo zu sehen ist.

Das ganze ist am ende so geworden: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Hi Iicarus

ich denke das es bei mir nicht anders sein wird.
Nicht umsonst habe ich mir wesentlich mehr Rohre gekauft als benötigt. Ich muss erst den Umgang üben und dann mal schauen wie ich es am besten umsetze.
Da bist du schon viel weiter. Mir gefällt das.
Youtube nutze ich auch sehr viel. 
mich brauche aber Praxis und nicht nur Theorie


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Natürlich, ich habe zwar seit 3 Jahren bereits eine Wasserkühlung verbaut, aber bis vor 3 Monate hatte ich dazu nur Schlauch verwendet. Alles mit Hardtube zu verbauen kam bei mir auch erst im November neu dazu und seitdem habe ich immer wieder mal was neu gemacht da ich es noch nicht gut genug empfand. Jetzt habe ich aber vor ein paar Tagen alles nochmals zerlegt und alles komplett umgeplant und komplett neu gemacht. Dabei hat sich alles nur auf den Loop und der Optik im Gehäuse bezogen. 

Denn von der Hardware oder der Kühlung selbst hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja stimmt. Deswegen macht das bestimmt so einen Spaß. Wenn man die Hardware einmal hat, ist es ja nur das tauschen von Rohren oder optimieren. Hier ne DistroPlate, da noch was ergänzen etc. Aber es ist nicht gleich alles für den Müll wenn man was ändern möchte.
Hatte kurz überlegt mir das Lian Li o11 irgendwas zu kaufen aber nein. Erst mal die Herausforderung annehmen und mit dem arbeiten was da ist.

In meinem Fall möchte ich die Hardware-Komponenten schon sehr lange nutzen. Ich benötige nicht dauernd das neueste. 1x und dann muss gut sein und lange halten.

Ich finde das Fittings sehr teuer sind. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal andere Durchmesser zu Testen. Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht. Wer weiß was das wird.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe aber dennoch 3 Tage dazu gebraucht, denn ich hatte zwar die Hardware bereits verbaut musste diese aber auch mühsam wieder ausbauen. Zudem mussten Radiatoren und Böcke ausgespült werden da nicht die selbe Kühlflüssigkeit erneut befüllt werden sollte. Im Gehäuse wurden auch Acrylglas Platten verbaut worin Rohre mittels Schottverschraubungen hindurch gelangen und der Loop so im hinteren und unterem Teil weiter verläuft. Diese Platten mussten auf Maß angepasst werden und auch musste überall an richtiger Position Löcher rein gefräst und bebohrt werden. Alleine diese Arbeit hat mich ein ganzen Tag gekostet, da alles sehr genau gemessen und angepasst werden musste.

Was die Überlung mit Hardtube angeht habe ich in den letzten Monate und Wochen immer mehr an Kenntnisse und Übung erlangen können. Zudem war ich vom Werkzeug her besser ausgerüstet was auch sehr viel ausmacht.

Zum Beispiel eine Röhre mit zwei Biegungen genau hin zu bekommen...
1. Abstand zur oberen Kante des Anschluss bis zur unteren Decke messen.
2. Abstand von der unteren Kante des Anschlusses bis zu Decke messen.

3. Dadurch konnte ich den genauen Maß zwischen obere Kante des Anschluss und untere Kante des unteren Anschluss errechnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch konnte ich erstmal den ersten 90° Winkel biegen und dann befestigte ich genau auf den Maß was ich ausgemessen hatte zwei Biegeschablonen festgeschraubt auf einem Brett fest und konnte so 100% genau den zweiten Winkel biegen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Im Gehäuse wurden auch Acrylglas Platten verbaut worin Rohre mittels Schottverschraubungen hindurch gelangen und der Loop so im hinteren und unterem Teil weiter verläuft.

Hast du davon mal Bilder damit ich mir vorstellen kann was du damit meinst oder wie du das gebaut hast?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja natürlich... 

1. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe oben am AGB noch ein Einfüllstutzen mit verbaut, damit ich nicht im Rechner mit einer Spritzflasche herum hantieren muss. Aber beim einfüllen muss ich trotzdem sehr langsam machen, da der AGB keine Luft bekommt und das Wasser sonst nicht gut in den AGB abfließen kann. Wenn ich den Rechner nach vorne kippe ist das Wasser besser in den AGB abgelaufen.

Daher habe ich oben am AGB nicht nur den Einlass dran, sondern noch ein Anschluss mit meinem Einfüllstutzen.
Bedenke aber das du für oben als Einlass ein Fallrohr brauchst, damit das Wasser nicht zurück laufen kann. Schließt du unten alles an kannst es normal anschließen. In meinem Fall ist oben ein Multiport am AGB verbaut was bereits schon ein Fallrohr mit beinhaltet hat.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ich habe meinen AGB auch direkt mit oberem Multiport bestellt.
aber das mit dem was du aus Acryl gemacht hast kann ich nicht sehen.
vielleicht weil ich aktuell über Handy nur einsehen kann.
dachte du hast da was von Bildern im Bearbeitungsprozess, bevor du eingebaut hast.
Ich denke dann verstehe ich das auch besser


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe ich doch eingefügt.... das erste Bild zeigt das Gehäuse wie es Original ist.

Die hintere Rückseite ist neben dem Radiator komplett offen und unten ist eine Zwischendecke worin zum einem eine große Aussparung am Radiator ist und dann noch zwei Quadratische Kabeldurchführungen im Mittlerem Bereich. Hinten war original alles offen und ich hatte mein alten AGB mit zwei Streben die durchliefen einfach befestigt gehabt. Daran ist nun eine Acryl Platte auf Größe zwischen Rahmen und hinter dem Radiator angepasst worden, denn wo hätte ich sonst oben die zwei Schottverschraubungen verbauen können wenn dort zuvor alles offen war.

Die untere Zwischendecke ist verbaut geblieben, denn zum einem ist sie fest vernietet und bildet hinten auch die Statik was auf die Rückseite des Mainboards mit übergeht. Daher kam die Acrylglas Platte einfach oben drauf, denn nun konnte ich die Fläche bis zum Radiator schließen und habe auch die zwei Kabeldurchführungen damit zu gemacht. Dort sind an richtiger Position auch drei Schottverschraubungen verbaut worden um nach unten hin gehen zu können. Da alles schwarz ist fügt sich das ganze so gut ein das es fast nicht mehr zu erkennen ist das dort die Platte einfach oben aufliegt. Mit getönter Echtglas Seitenteil ist dann gar kein Übergang mehr zu sehen.

Auf diesem Bild ist die Acrylglasplatte hinten eingebaut zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Roter Pfeil zeigt das unten noch die Acrylglasplatte fehlt.


Auf diesem Bild sind hinten und auch unten bereits beide Platten verbaut und die Durchführungen sind auch bereits drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Bilder sind aber oben auch bereits mit vorhanden.
Habe sie jetzt nur etwas gekennzeichnet.

Die Platten mussten aber ins Detail angepasst und auch bearbeitet werden.
Hatte sie nur vom Außenmaß bereits zuschneiden lassen, aber die Aussparung und alle Durchführungen musste ich selbst ausmessen und selbst anpassen. Zudem war die hintere Platte am ende doch 15mm zu breit und musste nochmals was zugeschnitten werden.

Einfach mal ein paar Löcher rein machen war da nicht, das Ganze musste mit meinen Adapter passen und so musste alles ins Detail ausgemessen und angepasst werden. Am ende sieht es nicht viel aus, war aber für mich aufwendiger als die Rohre biegen,anpassen und verbauen zu müssen. Durfte mich auch nicht vertun, da ich nur genau diese drei Platten bestellt hatte... drei Platten weil ich noch eine kleine Seitlich mit eingebaut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese tausend Löcher habe ich auch selbst rein gemacht...


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Nun jetzt kann ich das auch erkennen. Ich habe die ganze Zeit nach durchsichtigem Acryl gesucht und außer das von GPU und CPU ist mir nichts aufgefallen.
Also hast du das ganze sehr gut eingefügt weil ich hätte so nicht erkennen können was am Gehäuse selbst gebaut wurde.
Passt gut zusammen.

Am Montag kommen schon die Rohre. Dann kann ich zumindest üben. Es fehlt noch so einiges leider von dem ich nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung habe.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Nein habe schwarzes Acrylglas als Platten verbaut, da es mit dem schwarzem Gehäuse besser passt.
Zufällig spiegelt sich alles darin was ich besonders gut finde.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe gestern schon angefangen mal innen etwas aufzuräumen, zu säubern und Plan zu schmieden.
Dabei viel mir wieder ein wie furchtbar störend so manches PC Kabel sein kann.
Der PC hat zB. Ein USB Kabel das auf das Mainboard gesteckt wird. Es ist so sperrig das man es gar nicht schön verlegen kann.
das gleiche gilt für für so manches Kabel das vom oberen Ende des Towers quer nach unten verlegt werden muss, weil es nicht lang genug ist.
wie löst ihr denn sowas?


----------



## sebby80 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Habe gestern schon angefangen mal innen etwas aufzuräumen, zu säubern und Plan zu schmieden.
> Dabei viel mir wieder ein wie furchtbar störend so manches PC Kabel sein kann.
> Der PC hat zB. Ein USB Kabel das auf das Mainboard gesteckt wird. Es ist so sperrig das man es gar nicht schön verlegen kann.
> das gleiche gilt für für so manches Kabel das vom oberen Ende des Towers quer nach unten verlegt werden muss, weil es nicht lang genug ist.
> wie löst ihr denn sowas?



Das Problem mit dem USB Stecker habe ich bei mir mit einem 90° Adapter für n paar Cent gelöst. Da der Anschluss bei meinem MB (Asus Crosshair VII) unten ist, verschwindet es mithilfe des Adapters hinter meinem unteren Radiator. Und für die anderen Kabel, gibts doch bestimmt auch Verlängerungen...


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja klar, wenn man erst einmal darauf kommt nach Adaptern zu suchen scheint die Lösung einfach zu sein  danke sehr.
Und für Verlängerungen müsste ich wissen wie die sich nennen, sonst weiß ich auch nicht wonach ich suchen muss.
Gibt es auch eine Lösung für diese einzelnen Mainboard Pins die ebenfalls unten rein gesteckt werden?


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Musst mal nach Verlängerungen suchen, denn die gibt es dazu für fast alle Kabeln.
Zum Beispiel für USB3.0: Cablemod ModMesh Internal USB 3.0 Extension - Light blue, Verlaengerungskabel hellblau, 50 cm


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Heute sind wieder ein paar Sachen angekommen. Leider ist bei der Bestellung die am längsten dauert, alles dabei, was ich für den Aufbau benötige. Somit muss ich mich weiterhin hin Geduld üben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja dieses Warten ist manchmal etwas unschön und ich bin auch jemand der nicht gerne längere Zeit warten kann.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Aber zumindest kann ich schon mal Radiator spülen und den PC weiter reinigen.
heute Abend baue ich ihn wieder auseinander.
der Rest soll laut Sendungsverfolgung morgen eintreffen. Das wäre super! Leider ist DHL sehr unzuverlässig hier.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Dann geht es ja noch, dachte du müsstest noch länger warten. 

Bekomme auch noch was heute von UPS, das wird aber dann die letzte Lieferung bei mir vorerst sein.

Denn mein Gehäuse hatte früher mal oben zwei Laufwerke verbaut und die sind wegen meinen drei Lüfter nicht mehr verbaut. Die Front beinhaltet aber oben immer noch die zwei Abdeckungen aus Mesch und nun kommt eine Front direkt von Cooler Master was von unten bis oben in einem durchgeht. 

Wird dann bestimmt besser aussehen.
Momentan sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leuchten die ich dort verbaut habe, habe ich bereits Mittig etwas weiter nach oben gesetzt.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ich hätte gerne einen solchen Schacht für so eine Aquaero. Aber den einzigen den ich bei mir finden konnte war einer auf der Rückseite.
vielleicht für Wasserkühlung Ausgang?
habe ich erst gestern entdeckt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Wenn ein Aquaero ein Display hat dann macht er sich dort gut.
Aber es gibt auch die LT Version, dann kann er überall irgendwo verbaut werden und wird dann nur über die Aquasuite angesteuert.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Aber hinten? Man sieht den doch gar nicht mit Display. 
wozu dient dieser Schacht? Ich Gockel mal

Ist für einen zweites ITX Format. Ahhhja!?
Ich bin so unwissend.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Welchen Schacht meist du genau, aus dem Text kann ich nicht immer alles sehen... 

Ist das dein Gehäuse?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja. Leider fehlt der obere Teil vom Bild. Da sieht man den Schacht. 
Soweit bin ich mit PC nicht als das ich zwei Mainboards verbauen müsste.

Aber um noch mal auf den Wasserkreislauf zurück zu kommen. Hast du da eine Bestimmte Reihenfolge ausgewählt oder einfach nur so miteinander verbunden das es schön aussieht?
Ich dachte eigentlich, man sollte gucken das zB. Radiator Ablauf zB direkt in CPU und nicht sowas wie von CPU zu GPU und dann Radiator...
Denn später möchte ich die Radiatoren mit Lüftern einbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe es jetzt auf einem anderem Bild auch gesehen was du genau meinst.
Ist mir jetzt auch nicht bekannt für was dieser Teil gut sein soll.

Bedenke das du das Teil später zum Teil mit dem Radiator zugesetzt hast, denn deine Lüfter und dein Radiator wird ja nach unten hin verbaut und dann müsstest du von der Halterung oben 55 mm runter messen wenn du 30mm für den Radator und nochmals 25mm für die Lüfter nimmt. Falls du irgendwann auch auf extern gehen möchtest würden dort ggf. noch zwei Bohrungen mit zwei Schottverschraubungen passen.

Bei dem Loop ist nur wichtig das du dein AGB so verbaust das beim befüllen das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe gelangen kann, da die Pumpen nicht saugen können. Wie du den Rest machst liegt in deiner Vorstellung. Denn der Kreislauf wird so schnell laufen das es im gesamten System der Temperaturunterschied nicht groß ausfallen wird.

Wenn Schlauch verbaut wird, soll man normalerweise kurze Wege nehmen, damit Schläuche nicht durchhängen oder ggf. sogar abknicken können. Es kommt dann ganz darauf an wie sichtbar man alles haben möchte. Aus diesem Grund ist mein Loop so aufgebaut das man mehr von der Wasserkühlung sehen kann. Hierbei habe ich daher keine kurze Wege beachtet und diese sogar beabsichtigt ignoriert.

Mein Loop geht daher von der Pumpe zur Grafikkarte und von dort aus wieder runter unter die Decke an Pumpe vorbei zur Rückseite und dort wieder hoch durch die hintere Seitenwand zum oberen Radiator. Von dort aus komplett auf die andere Seite zum ende des Rechner raus zum Mora und von der anderen Seite zum anderem ende des oberen Radiators und von dort durch den Radiator zum Eingang des Monoblocks. Von dort dann zum AGB.

Hätte das ganze auch kurz machen können... Pumpe zur Grafikkarte, dann zur CPU dann zum oberen Radiator, dann zum anderem Radiator dann raus, dann rein wieder zum AGB. Von der Funktionatiät absolut das selbe und nur hätte ich nicht mehr so viele Röhren sichtbar verbaut was ich aber haben wollte. Denn so in der Art war es ja anfangs aufgebaut, da ich mit Schlauch kurze Wege gegangen war und mit Hardtube im Grund den selben Loop mit Rohre nachgestellt hatte.

Das ist mein alter Loop gewesen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein neuer Loop...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Tage und Wochen gegrübelt wie ich es am besten umsetzen könnte, da es nicht einfach verlegt werden sollte und es was besonderes werden sollte. Hoffe du blickst da noch durch, wie mein neuer Loop verlegt ist....


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja das hilft mir weiter. Nicht um es nachzubauen sondern mal überhaupt einen besseren Einblick darauf zu bekommen. Danke.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Kenne ich, ich habe auch mehrere Beispiele aufgesucht und geschaut wie wo was verbaut wurde und habe dann daraus mein gewünschten Loop geplant. Alles kann man ehe nicht immer übernehmen, aber man kann sich dadurch ggf. neue Ideen schaffen.

Am ende wirst du wahrscheinlich wenn du dich da dran machst auch spontan entscheiden müssen, da manches dann doch ggf. anders umgesetzt werden kann oder muss.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Für heute genug überlegt.

Zuerst wieder dem Staub den Kampf angesagt.
Schade, ich hatte mal einen Sauger mit Blasfunktion. 
Per Hand entstauben ist doch recht mühsam. 
Hat aber schon fast wieder etwas meditatives 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben ist recht wenig Platz. 
Viel dicker hätte der Radiator nicht sein dürfen. 
Das Mainboard trägt ganz schön auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür lassen sich wunderbar die Kabel verlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorne möchte ich vielleicht noch einen Satz Lüfter von innen verbauen. 
Aber vorher muss ich gucken wie der AGB da rein passt. 
Auch dort könnte es eng werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso hier die Bilder teilweise gedreht wurden.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Bei 30mm brauchst kein Push&Pull verbauen, da reichen die Lüfter die du bereits verbaut hast aus.
Würde ehe nicht viel bringen und nimmt dir nur Platz was du ggf. noch brauchst weg.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ja das ist mir klar. Aber die Lücke gefällt mir nicht. 
Geht eher um das optische. Im Boden ist halt ein Loch.
Weniger verspreche ich mir einen Nutzen davon. 
Zudem übertakte ich nicht einmal.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Das war bei mir auch und deshalb habe ich über den ganzen Boden eine Acrylglasplatte verlegt und so diese Lücke zugemacht.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Das wäre aber zu einfach dir das nachzubauen.
Für den Moment bleibt das ja erst mal so. Ich möchte endlich Rohre biegen und anpassen. Angeblich kommt erst Freitag.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ist dir überlassen, wirst es schon schaukeln...


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

@Sinusspass

Sag mal, bei den Barrow Fittings sind ja noch 3 zusätzliche Dichtringe im Tütchen.
Wird davon aber nur eins auf das Rohr geschoben und die anderen beiden Ersatz oder?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Eigentlich wollte ich den Beitrag entfernen. Geht aber nicht


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Die zusätzlichen Dichtringe sind primär zum Auswechseln gedacht. Du kannst im Prinzip auch komplett auf Dichtringe unter der Überwurfmutter verzichten und das hält, du kannst aber auch einfach alle einsetzen. Bei den Anschlüssen macht es quasi keinen Unterschied bei der Dichtigkeit, dafür sorgen schon die internen Dichtringe. Was ich beobachtet habe ist, dass mit einem Dichtring kein sonderlich hoher Anpressdruck erzielt werden kann, mit mehreren lässt sich jedoch der Druck spürbar erhöhen, nötig ist das allerdings nicht, das Rohr hält ja auch so. Ohne Absicht kommt man das Rohr ja nicht einfach so raus.

Warum ist da ein Ablasshahn am Ausgang vom Agb?


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Warum ist da ein Ablasshahn am Ausgang vom Agb?


Damit nichts ins Kreislauf laufen kann, wäre ja  schade wenn alles wenn es fertig ist dann mit Wasser geflutet wird... 

Nein Spaß bei Seite... der Kugelhahn ist dort falsch, dort kommt das erste Rohr zum Loop hin.
Du kannst den Ablasshahn am IN-Anschluss dran machen, da du ja ehe oben mit dem Einlass rein gehst.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Lach
ja ich habe damit herum gespielt und geschraubt. Meine Frau hatte das nicht verstanden und ich auch erst einmal nicht. Egal.
Zu den Dichtungen noch etwas. Ich habe das gefragt weil ohne zusätzliche Dichtung am Tube lässt sich das Rohr ohne weiteres wieder heraus ziehen.
Nur dann hält es wie du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Wenn es gerade drin ist, ja. Ganz perfekt schafft man es aber fast nie, sobald etwas mechanische Spannung drauf ist, bekommt man es nicht mehr einfach so raus. Aber auch so erfordert es schon genug Kraft, dass es nicht einfach so rauskommt.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Inzwischen konnte ich mal etwas den Umgang mit den Rohren üben aber ich brauche Nachschub.
Jetzt verratet mir doch einmal bitte woher ihr dieses Sondernmass von 14/10mm her bekommt?
Ich finde die nur in Max 50 cm länge und das ist mir zu kurz.
Alles was ich an Shops gefunden habe hat 13mm und dann ab 15mm weiter. Das nervt


----------



## Sinusspass (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Welches Material?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Pmma wie von euch vorgeschlagen


----------



## Sinusspass (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Ist wirklich etwas selten, aber warum sind 50cm zu kurz?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Weil ich damit kein schönen kurven hin bekomme.
Tja jetzt habe ich Fittings für 14er und bekomme nirgends Rohre außer in 50. ich möchte die auch nicht verlängern eigentlich.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Bei mir hat ein halber Meter immer locker gereicht, ich musste immer noch ein gutes Stück wegschneiden.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Habe letztens 5x 1m gekauft und 5x 40cm und verarbeitet habe ich sogar nur die 40cm. Von den 1m Rohre habe ich nur etwa 40-50cm von einer Röhre gebraucht. Die kurzen Stücke waren mir lieber da ich keine Röhren hatte die länger als 40cm waren. Die 40cm sind von ALC gewesen, die 1m habe ich von einem Shop der Acryglas verkauft.

Habe auch vorhin geschaut wo ich Meterware bestellt habe und die haben auch keine 14mm Rohre, auch nur 13 und 16er und dann halt noch größer. Diese 14mm scheinen wirklich etwas rare zu sein.

Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso Biegungen mit 50cm nicht möglich sein sollen.
Wir sprechen hier schließlich von einem halben Meter Rohr.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Da ich herum experiementieren wollte, hätten sich längere Rohre einfach besser gemacht.
Egal. Scheint es nicht zu geben. Ich bestelle mir halt noch mal welche und gucke  das ich noch ein paar Adapter bekomme. Diese extremen radien wollen bei mir nicht so recht.
Ich habe leider nur begrenzt Platz und dort wo ich die Rohre lang laufen lassen möchte ist das für mich noch ziemlich schwierig umzusetzen.
Jetzt ist erst einmal vorbei mit Probieren


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Adapter sind immer gut und erleichtern manchmal so ein verlegen ungemein.
Zum Beispiel sind die Abstände bei mir über und unter dem AGB sehr knapp ausgefallen und mit Rohre und deren Biegung was immer ein gewissen Abstand abverlangt wäre es ohne Adapter gar nicht umsetzbar gewesen.

Zum Beispiel habe ich für die obere Röhre zwei Adapter verwendet und das nicht nur wegen der Optik sondern um mir eine kurze komplizierte Biegung zu ersparen. Denn ich musste auf die gleiche höhe wie der andere Anschluss auf der anderen Seite kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem Bild kannst du sehen das ich einiges mit Adapter geregelt habe.
Für einige Bereiche musste ich sogar um direkt verbinden zu können noch Doppelgewinde Adapter haben müssen.

Die meisten Adapter habe ich auch in diesem Sichtbereich. Im Unterem Bereich habe ich weniger verbauen müssen.
In meinem Fall habe ich mit der Zeit immer wieder Adapter mal gekauft gehabt weshalb ich auch genug da hatte, aber die Dinger rechnen sich ganz schön wenn ein paar mit bestellt werden.

Das ganze konnte ich gar nicht vorher so genau planen, denn zwar hatte ich mein Loop vorhergeplant, aber wo am ende ein Adapter besser mit verwendet werden kann habe ich erst beim Umbauen besser ersehen können. Daher macht es sich gut wenn man sich ein paar Adapter mit dazu bestellt.

Ohne Adapter musst du mit biegen mehr hinbekommen und schwierig wird es wenn mehrere Biegungen auf kurze Distanz erfolgen müssen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Naja. Mich nervt schon das der AGB nicht an den Radiator passt, sondern an die Seitenwand.
Leider ist der Radiator nicht "lang" genug um ihn dort anzuschrauben. So gefällt mir das nicht. 
Einen anderen Platz gibt es aber nicht.
Zudem wollte ich die Tubes biegen um mir nicht unzählige Adapter und Fittings kaufen zu müssen.
Das ich nun zusätzlich wieder ewig warten muss, bis neue Rohre da sind, gefällt mir auch nicht.
Gerade bin ich frustriert.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zum aufrüsten für kommende Hardware - Großbaustelle*

Bei mir musste ich den AGB auch auf die Seitenwand drauf machen, denn auf dem Radiator mit der zusätzlichen Halterung dazu wäre ich direkt auf die Grafikkarte dran gekommen. 

Hätte wahrscheinlich auch  nicht mal gepasst.
Aber bei mir sieht es gut aus und daher finde ich es gut das ich ihn an die Seitenwand dran machen konnte, da ich so die Anschlüsse zu mir habe und ihn normal anbauten konnte. Das mit weniger Adapter kaufen zu müssen versehen ich, die Teile kosten auch einiges und summieren sich dann auch noch dazu.


----------

